

Executive resigns after website redesign debacle (Finish Line/Sports gear Co) - drubio
http://www.ibj.com/finish-line-exec-resigns-after-website-redesign-debacle/PARAMS/article/39452

======
chayesfss
really, chief digital officer? Sounds like some made up title.

